# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Πλήρης αντιγραφή πλακέτας 2 όψεων

## Telemastoras

Πρόβλημα:
Έχω μια αμερικάνικη πλακέτα διπλής όψεως και θέλω να κάνω μία ίδια για έναν πελάτη. Τα υλικά είναι απλά και εύκολα. 

Το κύκλωμα είναι μια ηλεκτρονική πόντα για ηλεκτροκολήσεις.
Με ποιό τρόπο θα κάνατε κάτι παρόμοιο;
Αν μπορείτε περιγράψτε την τεχνική σας.

Εγώ έχω κάνει την δουλειά αυτή παλιότερα με το πρόγραμμα powerpcb
Το οποίο είναι φανταστικό. Από τότε έχει ανακαλυφθεί κάτι παρόμοιο ή καλύτερο; Υπάρχει άλλη τεχνική; Δώστε μας τα φώτα σας  :Cool:

----------


## tasosmos

Το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα δεν το ξερω, κατι τετοιο προσωπικα θα το εκανα χρησιμοποιωντας σκανερ και sprintlayout. Ειναι αρκετα ευκολο προγραμμα και ιδανικο για τετοιες δουλειες.

Σκαναρεις το πρωτοτυπο και το περνας σαν scanned copy μεσα απο το προγραμμα, υποστηριζει και τις 2 οψεις ταυτοχρονα.
Μετα απλα ακολουθεις τους διαδρομους και προσθετεις pads.


btw αν μπορεις ανεβασε το κυκλωμα, φαινεται ενδιαφερον.

----------


## ALAMAN

Για πλήρης *αντιγραφή* της πλακέτας, όταν η πλακέτα δεν έχει επάνω της τα εξαρτήματα, μπορείς να την σκανάρεις και χρησιμοποιόντας το πρόγραμμα sprint-layou 5.0 να την εισάγεις ώς φόντο. Έπειτα αρχίζεις και "πατάς" απο πάνω το σχέδιο με τα εργαλεία του προγράμματος και βγαίνει ένα πλήρες 100% όμοιο σχέδιο έτοιμο για εκτύπωση!
Όταν η πλακέτα έχει τα εξαρτήματα τότε το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να βγάλεις το θεωρητικό σχέδιο και στη συνέχεια με το sprint-layou να αρχίσεις δικό σου σχέδιο.  :Unsure: 
Μπορείς να την βγάλεις και φωτογραφία και να ακολουθήσεις την πρώτη τεχνική αλλα η εικόνα που θα μπεί ως φόντο στο πρόγραμμα θα πρέπει να είναι 100% σε μέγεθος!

----------


## TSAKALI

οταν χρειαστηκε να αντιγραψω πλακετα , εκανα το εξης:
φωτογραφησα στην αρχη την πλακετα ,ωστε να φαινεται
καθαρα η τοποθετηση των υλικων, επισης κρατησα σημειωσεις
για τα δυσκολα σημεια. μετα ξυλωσα ολα τα υλικα απο πανω,
αφου την καθαρισα, εβγαλα φωτοτυπια την αδεια πλεον πλακετα,
στη φωτοτυπια δεν φαινοταν και πολυ καθαρα ,αλλα με μερικες διορθωσεις
με μαρκαδορο και μπλανκο βγηκε η πλακετα...μετα την εβγαλα σε φιλμ
και μετα εγινε αποχαλκωση. την πρωτοτυπη φυσικα την συναρμολογισα παλι..

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι 1:1 απαραιτητως για το sprint layout, οτι και να ειναι αλλαζεις την αναλυση (εχει επιλογη ενσωματωμενη) και την φερνεις στο μεγεθος που πρεπει. Κανεις δοκιμη με καμια βαση ολοκληρωμενου για να το πετυχεις ακριβως.

----------


## mariosm

Ο τροπος αντιγραφης εξαρταται απο το ποσο ερασιτεχνικη ή επαγγελματικη θελεις να φαινεται η πλακετα. Αν θελεις μονο ενα αντιτυπο με ερασιτεχνικη οψη τοτε ολοι οι τροποι που σου εχουν προτεινει ειναι καλοι. Αν ειναι ομως μια πλακετα που θα παει για παραγωγη τοτε μονο σχεδιαση απο την αρχη με βαση το πρωτοτυπο μπορει να γινει. Εγω δουλευω παντα με EAGLE και μου φαινεται υπερβολικα απλο να κανω κατι απο την αρχη. Εχω αντιγραψει μεχρι και πλακετα 30Χ20 εκατοστα χωρις κανενα προβλημα και σε λογικο χρονο

----------


## Telemastoras

Παιδιά,
σας ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη ανταπόκριση σας. Ομολογώ ότι δεν το ήξερα το πρόγραμμα αυτό και μόλις πέσει στα χέρια μου θα το μελετήσω.
Οσο για το eagle, ναί είναι ο πρώτος τρόπος που ανακάλυψα και βγάζει μέχρι και το θεωρητικό, αλλά απαιτεί πολύ δουλειά. Για έναν που θέλει επαγγελματική δουλεια είναι πολύ δυνατό εργαλείο. Για κάτι απλό και γρήγορο όμως δεν συνιστάται

----------


## TSAKALI

Eδω και καποια χρονια παντως, σε οτι αφορα το θεμα πλακετα, η λυση για
μενα ειναι μια.....mariosm  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## lastid

Για να μην τα ξαναγράφω, ελπίζω αυτό να σε βοηθήσει:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45383

----------


## Nemmesis

να πω εγω πως το κανω? βεβαια ειναι ο ερασιτεχνικως τροπος...
στρονο το κ......λο μου και ξεκιναω με το σχηματικο κου... και οχι με την πανω αριστερη γωνια την πλακετας αλλα σιγα σιγα..  τροφοδοσιες datasheet κλπ κλπ... ξερεις ποσες βελτιωνεις μπορεις να κανεις σε "επαγγελματικες" πλακετες? αρκει βεβαια να μην μιλαμε για βιομηχανικου τυπου :Tongue2:

----------


## Triton

Απο ότι βλέπω άλλοι οργώνουν με τρακτέρ και άλλοι με βόδια.
Ο ALAMAN σας είπε πως γίνεται .
Θα θυμηθείτε την ... ιχνογραφία.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Απο ότι βλέπω άλλοι οργώνουν με τρακτέρ και άλλοι με βόδια.
> Ο ALAMAN σας είπε πως γίνεται .
> Θα θυμηθείτε την ... ιχνογραφία.



 αλλη η αντιγραφη με το σχηματικο βγαλμενο και αλλο το σκανερ.. αν ειναι να βαλεις σκανερ γιατι να ασχολιθεις με προγραμματα ειδικα για πλακετες? 30λεπτα photoshop και ετοιμη η πλακετα... δεν ειναι το ιδιο ομως με το να αφιερωσεις λιγο απο τον τοσο πολυτιμο χρομο σου για να δεις πως δουλευουν τα πραγματα (δεν μιλαω για πλακετες με μΕ πανω γιατι οντως εκει απλα δεν αξιζει)

----------


## Triton

> αλλη η αντιγραφη με το σχηματικο βγαλμενο και αλλο το σκανερ.. αν ειναι να βαλεις σκανερ γιατι να ασχολιθεις με προγραμματα ειδικα για πλακετες? 30λεπτα photoshop και ετοιμη η πλακετα... δεν ειναι το ιδιο ομως με το να αφιερωσεις λιγο απο τον τοσο πολυτιμο χρομο σου για να δεις πως δουλευουν τα πραγματα (δεν μιλαω για πλακετες με μΕ πανω γιατι οντως εκει απλα δεν αξιζει)



Παναγωτη δοκίμασε το και ξαναπόσταρε εντυπώσεις και το σχηματικό βγάζεις ευκολότερα.Ειναι πρόγραμμα ειδικό για πλακέτες ,τι μου λες τώρα για φωτοσοπ.Φωτο με το κινητό βγάζω τη πλακέτακαι σε λίγη ώρα έχω τη πλακέτα και το σχηματικό. :Wink:

----------


## lastid

Αν η πλακέτα είναι απλή και εύκολη (όπως αναφέρεται στην αρχή), δεν χρειάζεται συζήτηση. Είτε Photoshop είτε Sprint Layout, η δουλειά θα γίνει εύκολα. 
Αυτό που θέλει συνήθως λίγη προσοχή, είναι οι γραμμές στην πλακέτα που κρύβονται από εξαρτήματα και δεν βγαίνουν στο scanner ή στη φωτογραφική.
Επίσης, μια και μιλάμε για διπλής όψης, προκειμένου να ευθυγραμμιστούν οι δύο όψεις, θέλουμε ίδιες συνθήκες λήψης, άρα το scanner βολεύει καλύτερα.

----------


## Telemastoras

Τελικά δοκίμασα το προγραμμα sprintlayout 5 και είναι ακριβώς αυτό που χρειαζόμουν. Απλό και ευκολο.
Αν έκανε και θεωρητικό όπως το powerpcb με ratsnest (ισως αν έψηνε και καφέ) θα ήταν το τέλειο για την περίπτωση μου.

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σας  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ALAMAN

> αλλη η αντιγραφη με το σχηματικο βγαλμενο και αλλο το σκανερ.. αν ειναι να βαλεις σκανερ γιατι να ασχολιθεις με προγραμματα ειδικα για πλακετες? 30λεπτα photoshop και ετοιμη η πλακετα... δεν ειναι το ιδιο ομως με το να αφιερωσεις λιγο απο τον τοσο πολυτιμο χρομο σου για να δεις πως δουλευουν τα πραγματα (δεν μιλαω για πλακετες με μΕ πανω γιατι οντως εκει απλα δεν αξιζει)



Όχι και photoshop στις πλακέτες. Άλλο ηλεκτρονικός και άλλο φωτογράφος! :Tongue2: 
Με το sprint-layout έχεις έτοιμη πλακέτα και σε λιγότερο απο 30 λεπτά και φυσικά μπορείς να κάνεις ότι βελτίωση θέλεις στην πλακέτα απλά, γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά! Χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόπο προσθέτεις εξαρτήματα ή διάφορα κυκλώματα επάνω σε ένα ήδη υπάρχον επαγγελματικό τυπωμένο!
Βέβαια η σχεδίαση ενός τυπωμένου απο το 0 με βάση θεωρητικού είναι λίγο δύσκολη καθώς χρειάζεται λίγο φαντασία με καλή λεπτομέρεια για την τοποθέτηση των υλικών.
Το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 3 χρόνια και βγάζω πολύ καλές πλακέτες, είτε μονής είτε διπλής όψης!
Επίσης δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου τα προγράμματα με autorouting! :Closedeyes:

----------


## notaboo

ενδιαφερομαι για το σχεδιο γινεται?

----------


## diskjohn

καλημερα εχω σκαναρη μια πλακετα   αλλα δεν βρισκω πως την περναμε στο προγραμμα για να την επεξεργαστω μπορει καποιος να πει τα βηματα  και ενα πεζει ρολο σε τι μορφη θα ειναι η οικονα ? Ευχαριστω

----------


## diskjohn

> καλημερα εχω σκαναρη μια πλακετα   αλλα δεν βρισκω πως την περναμε στο προγραμμα για να την επεξεργαστω μπορει καποιος να πει τα βηματα  και ενα πεζει ρολο σε τι μορφη θα ειναι η οικονα ? Ευχαριστω





βρηκα πως μπαινει αλλα αυτο που αντιμετωπιζω ειναι σχετικα με το οτι δεν μπορω να τεριαξω τις γραμες  δεν με αφυνη να παω επανω τους απλα λιγο ποιο διπλα ειναι καποια ρυθμιση την σκαναρα 600dpi   πεζει ρολο ?

----------


## tasosmos

Απλα πρεπει ν αλλαξεις μεγεθος grid και να βαλεις καποιο μικροτερο. Στα αριστερα πανω απο το μεγεθος track υπαρχει η σχετικη επιλογη, επελεξε οτι σε βολευει ή φτιαξε καποιο custom μεγεθος.

Αν εννοεις οτι σου βγαινει μεγαλυτερο απ οτι θα επρεπε το σκαναρισμενο τοτε μπορεις να αλλαξεις την αναλυση του bitmap απο το scanned copy για να αλλαξουν αντιστοιχα οι διαστασεις στην οθονη.

----------


## katmadas

αυτες τις μερες αντεγραψα μια και εγω με σκαναρισμα και επειτα gimp.
plaketa 001.jpgplaketa1.jpgplaketacontrast.png

----------

